

Sample VC Legal Templates - mattculbreth
http://www.nvca.org/model_documents/model_docs.html

======
daniel-cussen
This sort of thing really helps reduce barriers to entry for startups.

Hopefully, reducing legal costs will benefit the entrepreneur more than the
VC. From what I've read, a VC is much better versed in the legal aspects of
funding companies and has more money and time to spend on legalities. This
makes it much easier for the VC to exert influence on the legal side of the
financing equation. If legal proceedings become standardized, VCs will lose
the legal bargaining chip.

